# Working on my target panic



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

So after shooting my worst round of bowhunter class 3D yesterday I decided something had to be done. I struggled all day yesterday with allowing my pin to float on the target for more than a millisecond before I would punch the trigger. So today I went out in the yard and began to practice on my pin float. It wasn't going very well and I needed to change something, anything to try and get over this stall in my shooting. The result was I decided to shoot with both eyes open. It was a little awkward at first and I'm still attempting to fully adjust to the difference in sight picture but it definitely allowed me to comfortably float on the target without feeling rushed to get the shot off. The result was an instant improvement in group size and I even split and arrow . Not sure why it helped so much so quickly but I'll take it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice shot(s)!!

And you made a wise decision. It is one I encourage other TP afflicted archers to make as well. But you know what? It also works the other way around for those who have been shooting with both eyes open. (I have no clue as to why this is the case.)


----------



## tree_ghost (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you sir! It's almost as if the "distraction" of looking at my "new" sight picture occupied my mind enough to where I didn't panic when the pin found the target...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Tried shooting with both eyes open, but due to a bit of deterioraton in my dominate (right) eye I'm having a hard time focusing. Some shots go right some go left...


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Tree-,
I believe you are touching on the problem with your statement, "... before I would punch the trigger."

It SOUNDS like you are trying to recognize the pin on the "X" AND trying to catch it there by "punching the trigger." We are not fast enough to See the pin on target, make the decision to shoot, and then add in reaction time to activating the trigger. Changing whether you are using one eye or two MAY (IMO) change your results for a little while but I believe the problem will come back.

I THINK you need to change your philosophy for the shot. Let the pin float on the target and execute your shot without regard to trying to catch the pin in an ideal position. Trust the float of the pin AND the execution of the shot. Try freezing the finger on the trigger, let the pin float on target, and simply execute the shot. Many would describe this as executing with back tension and NOT index finger movement. A "shoot now" mentality will nearly always cause problems.

A coach, if you have access to one, can show you this technique more easily than I can describe it here. But, (again, IMO) punching the trigger is the problem (mental process), NOT your aiming technique.

Arne


----------



## joepa2k3 (Dec 21, 2012)

carlosii said:


> Tried shooting with both eyes open, but due to a bit of deterioraton in my dominate (right) eye I'm having a hard time focusing. Some shots go right some go left...


Have you tried a shield to cover your left eye? I shot for years with both eyes open but began to have issues focusing this winter. I added one of these to my target setup and it immediately fixed my focus issue.

http://www.topbowarchery.com/


----------

